# Machinerys Handbook Collectors



## Bill Gruby (May 9, 2015)

Here it is, the Holy Grail. Machinerys Handbook Edition #1. It is not as hopeless as it looks. Pages are fine and still held together by the binding. Cover needs replacing, but is a minor fix. A good Book binder will charge about $150.00 to do it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Machinerys-...or-MachinistsMechanicsDraftsman-/131504359736

"Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (May 9, 2015)

I wonder who is bidding against me.  The bidding is over $240!
That is a first printing, too! 
The oldest one I have is a fifth edition that was given to me about 15 years ago.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 10, 2015)

I already have a #1 so it's not me. I got mine about 6 months ago. Looks like whomever it is collects.  In that condition it could easily reach $500.00. I paid much more for mine. They are scarcer than Hens Teeth. That  is only the second one I have seen on ebay in 10 years. The other fetched #750.00 and was in similar condition. Good Luck.

I only need 2 more to have them all, #3 and #7.

"Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 10, 2015)

This is a picture of mine. Condition of mine on a scale of 1-10 is a 9. The Gold Leaf edge is still Gold, not faded. It came from an estate sale in Pennsylvania.

"Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (May 10, 2015)

Wow, Bill, that is quite a find. Congratulations!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 11, 2015)

OK, it's about to go over the top. At $322.00 it's getting out of hand.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 12, 2015)

$438.00 + $6.00 S&H. Please, don't anyone comeback about the buyer and his mental state. He is now one of only 7 known owners of a First Edition. We as individuals should not put a price on anothers happiness. Kudos to the new owner.

"Billy G"


----------

